# filter question



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

I have been in a local fishies store, and saw some inline filters by pentair, 
are they any good? 
a worthy investment or no? 


here is a link of what they look like: 

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_Aquar...pentair_aquatics_rainbow-lifegard_inline.html


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Logically, it makes sense to separate your filter from your pump, have it all modular and all pieces be replaceable. But they are expensive, and you need space for the modules, good, leak-proof plumbing and a separate water pump. Looks like something for the custom, long-term installation.


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

the thing that got me going is that it has a bunch of modules, including UV one, apparently you can expand it module wise and there for, increase the efficiency...
my goal is a system that can be multifunctional, and hopefully some day in the future ( finger crossed) i will be able to get a bigger tank... like a 100gal or maybe 150 gal.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bymer said:


> the thing that got me going is that it has a bunch of modules, including UV one, apparently you can expand it module wise and there for, increase the efficiency...
> my goal is a system that can be multifunctional, and hopefully some day in the future ( finger crossed) i will be able to get a bigger tank... like a 100gal or maybe 150 gal.


By:

I am not familiar with integrated filters but as you posted a Marine Depot page please call them and ask for Ryan in sales. He is very, very knowledgeable and straight forward.

TR


----------



## Bymer (Aug 22, 2008)

does any one know a good ( cheap ) place to buy this kind of stuff online?
preferably willing to ship to good old Canada eh... 
we have like nothing up here...


----------

